# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Sửa Chữa Máy Tính Tận Nơi TP.HCM

## vitinhynguyen

*sang sửa MÁY TÍNH TẬN NƠI TP.HCM*

Xử lý các vấn đề về máy tính như: bị treo, khởi động lại, không lên…

Rớt mạng internet, hoặc vào chậm => Cần *sửa mạng internet*

Cài đặt thêm các phần mềm áp dụng cho máy tính như setup phần mềm autocad, phần mềm corel,phần mềm 3dmax, phần mềm ai…

Đ/c: *399 xô viết nghệ tĩnh, bình thạnh, hcm*

hotline:* 0975160660*

----------


## vitinhynguyen

Công ty vi tinh ý Nguyên sẽ giúp đỏ các bạn.

mọi thắc mắc các bạn commen để lại thông báo cho chúng tôi tiện hổ trợ các ban.

mổi lượt commen có giá trị các bạn sẽ nhận được sản phẩm quà bên mình.

----------


## vitinhynguyen

Sửa máy tính tận nhà Ý Nguyên chuyên cài đắt và thay linh kiên máy tính giá rẻ tận nhà.

Ý Nguyên  sẻ hổ trợ các bạn khi máy tính bi trục trặc.

----------

